# Almazan Kitchen



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 10, 2020)

Those videos are amazing and mouth watering. I have trouble keeping a hot dog or hamburger from burning on a grill let alone cook something over an open fire. I'm pretty good at marshmallows though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2020)

Loved the steak king video, did he say "fake" beef fillets?  Was that real steak or a vegetarian product?  Anyhoo, looked yummy and so healthy too!  We've made quite a few rib eye steaks on an open fire while camping, using a metal grate though usually balanced on some rocks around the edges, the kind that come with small barbeque grills.


----------

